# made a dumb mistake: auditorium test platform



## swetonic (Feb 17, 2021)

Auditorium Test Platform - PedalPCB.com
					

Pedal testing platform




					www.pedalpcb.com
				




I mounted the output jack correctly, but the input jack is facing the opposite way. 🤦‍♂️
Will the input still work? I've tried to get the thing off with a solder sucker, so far with no luck. ugh


----------



## twebb6778 (Feb 17, 2021)

Nope, this will just ground your signal. You'll need to get it off and reinstall it correctly.

If you don't mind destroying the jack you can try clipping the pins off and then desoldering one at a time.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 17, 2021)

I personally don't like destroying any offboard components since they tend to be the most expensive part of a build. But yea, that would work


----------



## zgrav (Feb 17, 2021)

cheaper to destroy the input jack than the testing board.  everything is relative.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 17, 2021)

agreed. maybe im just a cheap ass


----------



## peccary (Feb 17, 2021)

If you want to give another shot at desoldering you can try blowing the hot solder out with compressed air - just be careful what's behind it! But cutting it out and then desoldering would probably be the best option if you find yourself in danger of damaging the board.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 17, 2021)

Hmmmm.  you might even be able to clip the pins, turn the jack around, and resolder it to the pins.   Worth a try.


----------



## swetonic (Feb 17, 2021)

zgrav said:


> Hmmmm.  you might even be able to clip the pins, turn the jack around, and resolder it to the pins.   Worth a try.


I'm trying to do this. I can't desolder the jack, even after clipping the pins. I don't have much luck with solder suckers. I've also tried desolder wick, I just can't get enough solder out to remove the component.


----------



## swetonic (Feb 17, 2021)

peccary said:


> If you want to give another shot at desoldering you can try blowing the hot solder out with compressed air - just be careful what's behind it! But cutting it out and then desoldering would probably be the best option if you find yourself in danger of damaging the board.


Thanks - I'll try this!


----------



## swetonic (Feb 17, 2021)

zgrav said:


> cheaper to destroy the input jack than the testing board.  everything is relative.


Yeah the board was $20.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 17, 2021)

Use tweezers and helping hands if you've got them. As the part heats up gently pull on the leg. Should pop right out


----------



## zgrav (Feb 17, 2021)

Just in case I was not clear, I am suggesting you clip the 6 pins _on the top of the board_ to free the jack.  then try to turn the jack arounds and solder it back into place.


----------



## swetonic (Feb 17, 2021)

zgrav said:


> Just in case I was not clear, I am suggesting you clip the 6 pins _on the top of the board_ to free the jack.  then try to turn the jack arounds and solder it back into place.


Ah - from the top. Yeah hopefully I can get my clippers in there.


----------



## swetonic (Feb 18, 2021)

Well I had a heck of a time getting the jack off. Compressed air wasn't working so well to blow the solder out. Finally I pried the jack up enough to get the clippers in on the top so I could clip it off. The jack is ruined. The board may very well be ruined. What do you guys think? Can I salvage this board? Maybe I could do a continuity test to check if the board will still work? Not sure there's enough material for the solder to bond with.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 18, 2021)

you should be able to still use your board.  plug a cable into a jack and figure out which two pins on the jack connect to ground and to the tip of the cable.  use your meter to see if those two corresponding holes on your board still connect to ground and to the input for the screw terminals at the other end of the board.  If they do, you can go ahead and install the jack.  if there is not continuity on the board you need to find a spot where you can connect to that trace -- probably by scraping some more of the pcb away near the hole.  worst case scenario you un a wired on the bottom from those two jack pins to the bottom of the board where the pins for the screw terminal are located.


----------



## swetonic (Feb 27, 2021)

zgrav said:


> you should be able to still use your board.  plug a cable into a jack and figure out which two pins on the jack connect to ground and to the tip of the cable.  use your meter to see if those two corresponding holes on your board still connect to ground and to the input for the screw terminals at the other end of the board.  If they do, you can go ahead and install the jack.  if there is not continuity on the board you need to find a spot where you can connect to that trace -- probably by scraping some more of the pcb away near the hole.  worst case scenario you un a wired on the bottom from those two jack pins to the bottom of the board where the pins for the screw terminal are located.


Thanks for your help! The board still works. I did have to use a couple of wires that go underneath the board, but I built a Tommy III and tested it using the board.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 27, 2021)

Glad you were able to get it to work!


----------

